# Updated BUG OUT/GET HOME BAG



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

This thread was an accidental duplicate. Please ignore it. Sorry


----------



## Harvest (Jan 25, 2013)

Seems like a lot for a BOB. What's your carry weight on it?


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

With vest and rifle 64lbs lol. 
52lbs without.
If I had to walk I might can a few things


----------

